# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Intel in Automotive, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Intel Corporation

intel.com/automotive

----------


## Airicist

Intel's Autonomous Driving Garage

Published on May 5, 2017




> Darrell Etherington gets a first-hand look inside Intel's Autonomous Driving Garage and talks to AI and autonomous driving executives about what Intel is doing to make self-driving a practical, every day reality.

----------


## Airicist

Intel Innovation Center for Autonomous Driving | First look

Published on May 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel, Mobileye to put 100 Level 4 self-driving cars on roads"
It will take some time to expand the fleet to 100 vehicles, but this partnership wants to hit the ground running, and soon.

by Andrew Krok
August 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel is building a fleet of 100 self driving cars and it wants to start testing them this year"

by Caroline Cakebread 
August 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Silicon on Wheels from Intel's Brian Krzanich | Disrupt SF 2017

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> Intel CEO Brian Krzanich has a chat with Darrell Etherington about their approach to autonomous driving, how it drives their business strategy, and his outlook on emerging technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Using AI to power the driving experience 

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Learn how data and analytics are driving the new Intel® and Ferrari partnership, and how we are using AI to power the driving experience. From in-car analytics to video monitoring to drones, better synthesized data is giving drivers an edge as the industry evolves.

----------


## Airicist

Intel CEO Bob Swan impressed by ride in Mobileye autonomous vehicle

Published on Jul 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How autonomous driving is making cities smarter

Published on Sep 17, 2019




> We’re working to harvest and process the data needed to drive the future of autonomous vehicles. Data generated by autonomous vehicles not only makes up the crystal-clear mapping needed to safely steer AVs, but also helps make entire cities smarter, giving utilities and public transit detailed, real-time views of the roads.

----------

